# Problem mit ISDN-Telefon + Fritz Box



## ZeroKool1988 (26. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

letzte Woche die Fritz Box 7170 gekauft - DSL funzt, möchte ein ISDN-Tel. analog am entsprechenden Port der FB nutzen (Siemens Gigaset).

Habe m.E. auch alles korrtek angeschlossen, Hauptbuchse mit Splitter ("Amt"), "DSL"-Buche mit FB + mittleren Port des Splitters mit FB (über y-Kabel). ISDN-Tel-Anschluss an den ISDN-Port der FB.

Auch die MSD (?)-Nr. im Tel. ist eingegeben (ohne Vorwahl)

Im Router-Menü, Gerät als "Analog" definiert, Nr. ohne Vorwahl eingetragen.

In den FAQ steht man müsste die Internet-Tel. dafür einrichten ?!?!?!

Prob. ist dass mir Vodafone nicht die Tel-Anmeldedaen geben will.

Habt ihr eine Idee oder muss ein Analoggerät her ?

Danke euch


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

push...


----------



## iRaptor (27. April 2011)

"Im Router-Menü, Gerät als "Analog" definiert"

Kann ma es auch als ISDN Telefon definieren?


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

klar das geht hab's auch schon probiert


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. April 2011)

Am besten schaust du mal in die Bedienungsanleitung, ob du wirklich alles richtig angeschlossen hast.
Laut dem Anschlußplan wird bei der Fritzbox 7170 wohl kein Splitter und kein externes NTBA verwendet und laut deiner Beschreibung hast du den Splitter davorgeschaltet.
Ich denke mal, das die Fritz Box ihren eigenen Splitter/NTBA und Modem eingebaut hat und das du mit dem davor geschalteten Splitter das ISDN-Signal ausfilterst.
Schließ die Firitz Box direkt an die TAE Dose an und konfigurier das Endgerät auf ISDN, da es ja offensichtlich kein Analoges Endgerät ist.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

hmmm in der bedienungsanaleitung ist der splitter aber genannt:

http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZBox/Handbuch_FRITZBox_Fon_WLAN_7170.pdf

Seite 26, auf Seite 25 ist die Variante ohne Tel., dann ist ansheinend kein Splitter vonnöten


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. April 2011)

Dann hatte ich wohl irgendwie eine andere?/ältere? Bedienugsanleitung vorliegen, wo das anders aussah.
Wenn du die Verkabelung so gemacht hast, wie im Bild auf Seite 26 beschrieben ist, dann hast du kein NTBA angeschlossen.
Auf Seite 26/27 wird der Anschluß eines DSL-/Analog-Anschluß gezeigt.
Ein NTBA ist aber für die Funktion des ISDN erforderlich. Schau mal auf Seite 28 nach!
Auf den Abbildungen der Seiten 27/28 ist jedoch die kurze graue Seite des Y-Kabel nicht in den DSL-Ausgang des Splitter gesteckt, was sehr irreführend ist, da auf Seite 26 dieses gezeigt wird.
Es muß also so aussehen, wie auf Seite 26(DSL-Teil)+28(ISDN-Teil).


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Ich vermute, dass die Anschlüsse nur für analoge Telefone geeignet sind, sofern Du in der Anleitung nichts wegen ISDN findest: schau mal im Index der Anleitung nach, ob da irgendwo was von ISDN steht. Aber selbst wenn da was von ISDn steht könnte es sein, dass die Fritzbox "nur" als Übersetzer dient, um bei einem ISDN-Telefonanschluss die Nutzung von analogen Telefonen zu nutzen.


Ansonsten muss halt ein analoges Telefon her, wobei die ja auch nicht teuer sind. Gute Standard-Schnurlose kosten 30-40€.



ach so: was hast Du denn überhaupt genau für einen Vertrag bei Vodafone? Wenn das nicht ausdrücklich ISDN ist, dann hast Du bestimmt Telefon per VoiceOverIP - ist die Fritzbox den VoIP-fähig?


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

hi,

wie gesagt ich nutze das telefon analog ich hab also kein isdn oder sehe ich da etwas falsch (wir nutzen nur eine rufnummer) ???

mhh wie auch immer habe mir jetzt ein analog-tel. bestellt, was für ein aufriss unglaublich


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (27. April 2011)

mhh ist ein ganz "normaler" anschluss also nix isdn, voice over ip ? wüsste nicht dass ich so etwas bestetll hätte.

nutzen nur eine rufnummer, flatrate für dsl und tel.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Anschlüsse nur für analoge Telefone geeignet sind, sofern Du in der Anleitung nichts wegen ISDN findest: schau mal im Index der Anleitung nach, ob da irgendwo was von ISDN steht. Aber selbst wenn da was von ISDn steht könnte es sein, dass die Fritzbox "nur" als Übersetzer dient, um bei einem ISDN-Telefonanschluss die Nutzung von analogen Telefonen zu nutzen.
> 
> 
> Ansonsten muss halt ein analoges Telefon her, wobei die ja auch nicht teuer sind. Gute Standard-Schnurlose kosten 30-40€.
> ...


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. April 2011)

Wenn du kein ISDN bestellt hast, kannst du auch mit einem ISDN-Endgerät nichts anfangen.
Wenn du auch kein VOIP bestellt hast, aber trotzdem Telefon zum DSL wolltest, wirst du vermutlich einen analogen Anschluß haben.
In dem Fall benötigst du ein analoges Endgerät und mußt zum Anschluß gemäß der Bedienungsanleitung die Seiten 26/27/29 beachten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2011)

Wenn Du nicht explizit einen "richtigen" analogen Festnetzanschluss fürs Telefon verlangst, dann ist das seit ner Weile bei den ganzen Anbietern, außer der tcom, an sich immer technisch gesehen VoiceOverIP. Nicht zuletzt deswegen sind die ja auch billiger, weil Du technisch gesehen nur noch DSL hast und kein "echtes" Telefon. Das merkst Du dann halt nicht, weil die Router der Provider VoIP-fähig sind und das Telefon dann, wenn man es da anschließt, ganz "normal" funktioniert (bis auf die Tatsache, dass es teils qualitativ etwas schlechter sein kann und es auch manchmal länger dauert, bis es klingelt). Wär aber eben möglich, dass Du Deine Fritzbox dafür erst konfigurieren musst, damit es geht. Ich hab mal geschaut: Dein modell wäre in jedem Falle auch VoIP-fähig.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (28. April 2011)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Wenn du kein ISDN bestellt hast, kannst du auch mit einem ISDN-Endgerät nichts anfangen.
> Wenn du auch kein VOIP bestellt hast, aber trotzdem Telefon zum DSL wolltest, wirst du vermutlich einen analogen Anschluß haben.
> In dem Fall benötigst du ein analoges Endgerät und mußt zum Anschluß gemäß der Bedienungsanleitung die Seiten 26/27/29 beachten.



Bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich das ISDN-Tel. weiter analog nutzen kann, mea culpa


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (28. April 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht explizit einen "richtigen" analogen Festnetzanschluss fürs Telefon verlangst, dann ist das seit ner Weile bei den ganzen Anbietern, außer der tcom, an sich immer technisch gesehen VoiceOverIP. Nicht zuletzt deswegen sind die ja auch billiger, weil Du technisch gesehen nur noch DSL hast und kein "echtes" Telefon. Das merkst Du dann halt nicht, weil die Router der Provider VoIP-fähig sind und das Telefon dann, wenn man es da anschließt, ganz "normal" funktioniert (bis auf die Tatsache, dass es teils qualitativ etwas schlechter sein kann und es auch manchmal länger dauert, bis es klingelt). Wär aber eben möglich, dass Du Deine Fritzbox dafür erst konfigurieren musst, damit es geht. Ich hab mal geschaut: Dein modell wäre in jedem Falle auch VoIP-fähig.



mhh explizit habe ich darauf nicht hingewiesen, das ist richtig...

mein bauch sagt mir, dass es deswegen zu problemen kommen könnte - wie gesagt vodafone wollte nicht mit den "telefondaten" rausrücken, es könnte mir ja etwas in der kurzen zeit passieren und ich wäre nicht erreichbar (ist ja nicht so dass ich handy hätte, von dem ich bei der service-nr. angerufen hätte)

nachdem ich die vorgesetzte verlangt hatte, teilte diese mir mit, dass ich dann wohl die easy box weiternutzen müsste BULLSHIT ! *sorry*


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Du kannst ja mal testen, ob ein Anruf nicht trotzdem ankommt/abgeht mit der Fritzbox.

Das ist halt einer der Nachteile bei den preiswerteren Anbietern...


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (28. April 2011)

ja ich warte auf das analog-tel. ich gebe dann feedback, ob sich etwas getan hat...

Danke


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (29. April 2011)

Also ich schicke den ganezn AVm-Kram zurück. Es kann überhaupt nicht funktionieren, da, wie Herboy vermutet hat, ich die Internettelefoniedaten bräuchte - die bekommt man bei Coomfortanschlüssen, nicht aber bei meinem "NGN"-Anschluss.

Trotzdem danke euch allen ...


----------

